# Is this the canner I want?



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

was in WalMart and Ace Hardware today. Ace had NO canning stuff but Walmart had the 16qt Presto canner for $65. I found this online and Im thinking Id rather go this route. Reviews seem very favorable.

What do you think?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-23-Qt-Pressure-Canner/2625289#QAmodule


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The 16 qt. is ok if you will just be doing small batches of things at a time but the 23 qt. is excellent. I have 2 of them that I have used for many years.

You will still need to by the 3 piece weight conversion ($12 plus shipping) for the 23 qt. while this model of the 16 qt. comes with it and no gauge. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-16-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Canner/5913467?findingMethod=rr 

The 16 qt. isn't deep enough to also use it as a BWB but the 23 qt. is and the price is quite good.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

What do you plan on canning?

Your previous post was about jam and jelly - which means you would only need a water bath canner, not a pressure canner. Lots of people have the granite ware water bath canner, available from Walmart for less than $20.

But if you want to be canning meats, beans, vegetables - then you would need a pressure canner.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Pixie makes an excellent point. You don't need a pressure canner if all you want to do is jams and jellies.

This is all you need: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Granite-Ware-21.5-Quart-Canner-With-Rack/10543332?findingMethod=rr

You might want to spend some time reading about all the basics of home canning that are available at NCHFP before spending unnecessary $$. NCHFP (National Center for Home Food Preservation) is the recognized authority on home food preserving and is a wealth of info.

Boiling Water Bath Canners: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/uga/using_bw_canners.html

Pressure Canners: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/uga/using_press_canners.html


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

first off, what kind of stove do you have? This canner works great on a glass top stove. I prefer using it for water bath canning on the glass top stove as most of the water bath canners don't have good solid bottoms. 

I'd second the suggestion to getting the weight set - I love having that.

I have the 16 qt and really wish I had bought the larger one. They are the same diameter, but the 21-23 qt is taller so you can waterbath quarts with it. The 16 is too short to water bath quart jars. You can also do a double stack of pints (pressure canning) in the 21-23 qt.

I much prefer using the pressure canner to water bath as I can lock the lid on (remove the safety plug so it won't build pressure) and I never have to worry about water boiling over like I would some times have with the BWB canner with a lid that just sat on the top - and that is regardless what heat source I'm using.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

No, I mean Im gonna need a canner for everything. Meats, veggies, jams etc... Im gonna can a bunch o stuff.

Im asking if this is a good one for the price. Id rather go larger and not need it than smaller only to find Id like a larger version.

Do any of you have this canner?


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

judylou said:


> The 16 qt. is ok if you will just be doing small batches of things at a time but the 23 qt. is excellent. I have 2 of them that I have used for many years.


Excellent to know!



> You will still need to by the 3 piece weight conversion ($12 plus shipping) for the 23 qt. while this model of the 16 qt. comes with it and no gauge. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-16-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Canner/5913467?findingMethod=rr


Im not so sure about that from reading there. It says it has the guage that tells you the pressure and you set the heat of the stove to the heat that makes the pressure you need.

Maybe I missed something?


> The 16 qt. isn't deep enough to also use it as a BWB but the 23 qt. is and the price is quite good.


Great! Thank you!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Im not so sure about that from reading there. It says it has the guage that tells you the pressure and you set the heat of the stove to the heat that makes the pressure you need. Maybe I missed something?


Yes, need to do some more reading.  A gauge is just a general reference. It is the weights that are accurate. Many discussions here about it and you'll find I think that most everyone who has purchased the weight set is quite pleased with the improved ease of using the canner. Check out this discussion: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=331262&highlight=presto+canner

The gauge, even when new can be off by as much as 4 lbs. and annual recalibration is recommended to be safe. This is why processing with just a gauge isn't recommended.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I got this same canner just last week. I took it to the local ag extension office and felt like a goober. The lady was very nice, super understanding, and explained that this type doesn't need to be calibrated each year. Or ever.  I had no idea-hadn't even opened the box yet! Truth be known even if I had opened the box I wouldn't have had any idea what I was looking at. 

Check out Amazon.com too. They have the larger size for about $70 with free shipping.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I got this same canner just last week. I took it to the local ag extension office and felt like a goober. The lady was very nice, super understanding, and explained that this type doesn't need to be calibrated each year. Or ever.  I had no idea-hadn't even opened the box yet! Truth be known even if I had opened the box I wouldn't have had any idea what I was looking at.
> 
> Check out Amazon.com too. They have the larger size for about $70 with free shipping.


Thanks for the tip. I bought it at Amazon this morning for $79 and got the kit with the jar lifter, funnel etc... along with Balls Complete Canning book. Total was $107 for all 3 items with free shipping.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I got this same canner just last week. I took it to the local ag extension office and felt like a goober. The lady was very nice, super understanding, and explained that this type doesn't need to be calibrated each year. Or ever. I had no idea-hadn't even opened the box yet! Truth be known even if I had opened the box I wouldn't have had any idea what I was looking at.


You (Shannon and AllAmerican) are apparently talking about 2 different models of Presto canners.  

Yes the one Shannon bought is the one with the 3 piece weight set already on it. Since it is the weights you go by not the gauges then those don't need to be recalibrated.

However the one AllAmerican linked to and is apparently buying (the 23 qt.) does NOT come with that 3 piece weight set. It only has the 15 lb. counter-weight. So AA needs to either buy the 3 piece weight set OR have the gauge recalibrated each year. The discussion I linked above discusses all this in great detail.

I understand this is confusing. Since this is my job, I deal with this issue every week in classes on canning. But please understand - a gauge is a general reference only. They are not accurate. So when dealing with the Presto brand, unless you live at an altitude that requires everything be canned at 15 lbs. then you really need to have the the 3 piece weight set on a Presto canner. All other brands of pressure canners (as well and all future Presto models) have the 3 different weights. But many of the older models of the 23 qt. Presto that does NOT have the weights are still being sold at discounted prices and that is the one AllAmerican is looking at.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

judylou said:


> You (Shannon and AllAmerican) are apparently talking about 2 different models of Presto canners.
> 
> Yes the one Shannon bought is the one with the 3 piece weight set already on it. Since it is the weights you go by not the gauges then those don't need to be recalibrated.
> 
> ...


Yes, I need to buy the weight set. heh it wasnt much of a discount at $80 though IMO LOL

Once it arrives Ill just buy the weights from Presto directly I think.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I am so sorry! I did look at that link in the above post and thought "but I already have that" and then didn't think twice about it. 

I'm so new. I should just be quiet. Thanks for clearing this up judylou.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't believe they still sell them w/o the wt guage, with liability concerns and all.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

At wall mart today I saw the presto 16qt. Thought it was a good price, then noticed it has the weight set and no gauge!

This is so funny because when I bought my presto two years ago it only had the gauge, and Presto's stand was "gauge is better so people stay and watch the canner" in fact, at that time Presto was not encouraging people to buy the weight set to use instead of the regulator.

I really like having the gauge as a reference. I start turning the heat down gradually as it gets close to the proper pressure. I also like watching the pressure drop as it cools so I get an idea about how much longer it will take. I assume this Presto has the button that pops up and locks the lid on until the pressure drops. You do want to make sure you don't remove the weight until that button has dropped.

Maybe after I have canned for many years, I'll feel differently, but for now I won't buy a canner without a gauge along with the weight set (or the ability to convert to a weight set). 

Cathy


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

Made the jelly today. Double boiler. All jars popped and sealed. I didnt include any of the smaller jars in the pic.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Double boiler?


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

judylou said:


> Double boiler?


Water Bath...


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

AllAmerican said:


> No, I mean Im gonna need a canner for everything. Meats, veggies, jams etc... Im gonna can a bunch o stuff.
> 
> Im asking if this is a good one for the price. Id rather go larger and not need it than smaller only to find Id like a larger version.
> 
> Do any of you have this canner?



I think $79 is an excellent price for the 23 quart. I was looking at a 23 qt at a local store last week and they wanted $109. There is also free shipping from Walmart to home. Thank you for sharing the link. I called and told my mother that this was what I wanted for Christmas so she went ahead and ordered it for me. After Christmas, I'll order the weights for it.

I currently have the 18 quart presto and it is just too small. I wanted a canner I could double stack the pints in and that would be tall enough for water bathing if I chose to do so.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Water Bath...


Ahhh...was wondering since there is no way anyone could possibly process anything in a double boiler. Totally different thing.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

hillbillygal said:


> I think $79 is an excellent price for the 23 quart. I was looking at a 23 qt at a local store last week and they wanted $109. There is also free shipping from Walmart to home. Thank you for sharing the link. I called and told my mother that this was what I wanted for Christmas so she went ahead and ordered it for me. After Christmas, I'll order the weights for it.
> 
> I currently have the 18 quart presto and it is just too small. I wanted a canner I could double stack the pints in and that would be tall enough for water bathing if I chose to do so.


I saw the same one I bought off Amazon for $80 in the local sore today for $132 so I think I got a deal.



judylou said:


> Ahhh...was wondering since there is no way anyone could possibly process anything in a double boiler. Totally different thing.


Yes it is. Sorry about that LOL

Now, how long should it take for the jelly to set up? I used the recommended amount of sugar AND a pack of pectin for each batch. This morning it still seems very thin. My wife says it can take a week or so to set up.

I hope she is right.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

It states right on the pectin package that it can take up to 2 weeks for jam/jelly to set.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 31, 2010)

PixieLou said:


> It states right on the pectin package that it can take up to 2 weeks for jam/jelly to set.


Guess I too should have read the package LOL. She just read me the instructions while I stirred the pot. 

Good deal and thanks!


----------

